Ask HN: How much does “the idea” matter in a startup? - andrewstuart
======
verdverm
None, zero, zilch, because it's highly unlikely that you were the first to
think of it and that it will remian the same as it was at inception.

Ideas evolve with the company and it's execution that matters most.

~~~
ablekh
If that were the case, most companies (organizations) would not go to great
lengths to protect their IP (e.g., via patents and trade secrets).

~~~
verdverm
Patents are not for ideas, you can only patent processes, which one could
define as the execution of the idea

~~~
ablekh
"... you can only patent processes ..." \-- This is not true, as far as I
know. Patents are about invention / innovation (not necessarily in a process-
focused format). For example, see [https://www.uspto.gov/patents-getting-
started/general-inform...](https://www.uspto.gov/patents-getting-
started/general-information-concerning-patents#heading-4). Many, if not the
most, patents are essentially about idea or a coherent set of ideas, which
sometimes is/are "wrapped" into a process-focused legalese of a varied
"thickness".

------
zapperdapper
When you say "idea" these things rarely thrive in a vacuum. What is really key
is 1) What is the problem being addressed? 2) Why is our approach unique,
effective, more profitable etc. So I would say it is very important to be very
clear about these. Execution is a given, if you don't execute well you won't
compete and you won't provide a great solution.

------
rogerkirkness
The idea doesn't really matter, so long as the customer stays the same. The
concept that keeping the same customer and approach to distribution and
changing the proudct is a pivot is strange. Basically every B2B company I've
met chooses a customer and a price point and fills in the details with the
right product. That or random luck discovery (or both).

------
throwaway010718
A "startup" typically implies hyper-growth. That means raising money, hiring,
and motivating the team to execute quickly, all of which is easier with the
right vision/idea.

If you were a VC or a prospective employee deciding between many companies
wouldn't the "idea" be the first filter you use ?

